# Persian: نمی خواد



## aramesh

Persian: نمی خواد

I've realized that there are some meanings of _(nemi)khad_ I don't understand thoroughly.

*نمی خواد* امروز بری سینما میترسم شب تنها بیایی

It's not necessary (???) that you go to the cinema. I am anxious about you come back alone.

Coul you help me clarify this topic?

Thanks in advance,

Aramesh


----------



## colognial

Hello, Aramesh! As you probably well know, this is the third-person singular, simple-present-tense, form of the verb 'to want', to 'will', 'to require'. When we use it to mean 'it's not necessary', 'it's not willed' or 'it's not desirable', we are pretending there is an actual 'it' out there which is the subject of the sentence; not a person, specifically, but just an 'it'; another way of thinking about the sense of the sentence used as your example and of the intention of the speaker of such a sentence would be to translate it into 'commonsense requires that you do not go to the movies'.


----------



## sb70012

Hello Aramesh,

...... نمی خواد = it doesn't need to .....
Or
...... نمی خواد = it's not needed to .....

It doesn't need to ask many questions of her.
نمی خواد از او زیاد سوال بپرسی

Alex: "Take your lap top when you go to the library."
Jennifer: "It's not needed."
لپ تاپت را موقع رفتن به کتابخانه، با خودت ببر
نمی خواد


----------



## aramesh

I didn't know that before...thank you both for your replies!

It's nice to know that I've just learnt something more! 

Now all the sentences with _nemikhad _are coming to my mind:

بابا *نمی خواد* امروز منو برسونه؟

Could it be that in this context خواستن means قصد داشتن ? 

I'm sure that in this case it's not a matter of will but...???

How do you read this sentence?

Thanks again,

Aramesh


----------



## sb70012

In fact the correct form of writing the word is  نمی خواهد not  نمی خواد
نمی خواد is a word used while speaking but when writing, it's correct to write  نمی خواهد

نمیخواهد (نمی خواد)ا = It doesn't need to
نمیخواهد (نمی خواد)ا = He/she doesn't want to

In fact it has 2 meanings. It depends on a context.

Should I bring my car? آیا باید ماشینم را بیاورم؟
It's not needed. (no)  نمی خواهد (نمی خواد)ا

My dad doesn't want to take me to the park.  پدرم نمی خواهد من را به پارک ببرد

نمی خواهد (نمی خواد) با مادرت حرف بزنی = you don't need to (there is no need to) talk to your mom.


----------



## aramesh

sb70012 said:


> In fact the correct form of writing the word is  نمی خواهد not  نمی خواد
> نمی خواد is a word used while speaking but when writing, it's correct to write  نمی خواهد
> 
> نمیخواهد (نمی خواد)ا = It doesn't need to
> نمیخواهد (نمی خواد)ا = He/she doesn't want to
> 
> In fact *it has 2 meanings*. It depends on a context.
> 
> Should I bring my car? آیا باید ماشینم را بیاورم؟
> It's not needed. (no)  نمی خواهد (نمی خواد)ا
> 
> My dad doesn't want to take me to the park.  پدرم نمی خواهد من را به پارک ببرد
> 
> نمی خواهد (نمی خواد) با مادرت حرف بزنی = you don't need to (there is no need to) talk to your mom.



Yes, now, after your helpful replies, I know both meanings but I thought that in my example (بابا *نمی خواد* امروز منو برسونه؟) there could be a third one...


----------



## sb70012

aramesh said:


> Yes, now, after your helpful replies, I know both meanings but I thought that in my example (بابا *نمی خواد* امروز منو برسونه؟) there could be a third one...


It's = Father doesn't want.... = نمی خواهد or  نمی خواد


----------



## aramesh

I'm always looking for non existent meanings...that's how my brain works!!! 

Thank you again!!! 

Aramesh


----------



## sb70012

Just keep it in your mind:

نمی خواهد =  very formal and mainly used in writings and news reports or announcements
نمی خواد = very informal and the most used one but used while speaking or writing a short text message to a friend by your mobile phone

I myself use the second one.


----------



## aramesh

Sorry, I meant 2 meanings (to want and to need), not 2 written forms.

Thank you, anyway!


----------



## sb70012




----------



## colognial

aramesh said:


> I didn't know that before...thank you both for your replies!
> 
> It's nice to know that I've just learnt something more!
> 
> Now all the sentences with _nemikhad _are coming to my mind:
> 
> بابا *نمی خواد* امروز منو برسونه؟
> 
> Could it be that in this context خواستن means قصد داشتن ?
> 
> I'm sure that in this case it's not a matter of will but...???
> 
> How do you read this sentence?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Aramesh



The sentence could mean 'doesn't Dad wish to give me a lift? or 'is he not going to give me a lift?' In this sentence the sense of the verb نمی خواد is different from that discussed earlier in the thread. Here the speaker is not asking whether or not there is a necessity for a lift or if it's basically not OK for the father to give a ride to the speaker. You always need to take this verb in context. Also, if in the sentence where the verb is used the subject of the 'wanting' is definitely different from the subject of the action that is wanted, you can be sure the verb نمی خواد is being used in the sense of something not being necessary.

Eg. 

نمی خواد کمک کنی. خودم می تونم. _There's no need for you to help out. I can manage_. In this sentence نمی خواد is third person singular, whereas the کمک کنی is second person singular. The speaker is not referring to the wishes of the interlocutor, but rather to his/her own wish.

نمی خوای کمک ام کنی. _You don't wish to help me_. Here, the two verbs are both conjugated in the 2nd person singular. Hence the meaning of the verb is the straightforward one, that is, 'to wish'.


----------



## aramesh

colognial said:


> The sentence could mean 'doesn't Dad wish to give me a lift? or '*is he not going to give me a lift?*' In this sentence the sense of the verb نمی خواد is different from that discussed earlier in the thread. Here the speaker is not asking whether or not there is a necessity for a lift or if it's basically not OK for the father to give a ride to the speaker. You always need to take this verb in context. Also, if in the sentence where the verb is used the subject of the 'wanting' is definitely different from the subject of the action that is wanted, you can be sure the verb نمی خواد is being used in the sense of something not being necessary.
> 
> Eg.
> 
> نمی خواد کمک کنی. خودم می تونم. _There's no need for you to help out. I can manage_. In this sentence نمی خواد is third person singular, whereas the کمک کنی is second person singular. The speaker is not referring to the wishes of the interlocutor, but rather to his/her own wish.
> 
> نمی خوای کمک ام کنی. _You don't wish to help me_. Here, the two verbs are both conjugated in the 2nd person singular. Hence the meaning of the verb is the straightforward one, that is, 'to wish'.



Thank you for your detailed explanation. 

*khastan *is definitely a very complex verb to use...but I will make it with that! 

Aramesh


----------



## aramesh

Sorry if I come back to this thread but once again I can't cope with *khastan. *

برای کاراش دلیل نمی خوادHere is the contest:A child _ghalati karde _va his parents are very angry with him because of his _kharabkariha_. His father says:

برای کاراش دلیل نمی خوادHi_s kharabkariha_are unjustifiable (it's not possible to find any reason for that!).

You have taught me that _khastan _could mean "to need" but I cannot make it work as "to need" in this example. 

Am I far away from the real meaning of this sentence?

Thanks for your kind help,

Aramesh


----------



## searcher123

براي كاراش دليل نمي‌خواد = او براي كارهايش دليل نمي‌خواهد = او براي دست زدن به كارهايي كه انجام مي‌دهد نياز به دليل ندارد = [S]He don't need any reason for doing such a bad works (i.e. [S]he will perform bad works always, with or without any reason)
------------------------------
His _kharabkariha_are is unjustifiable = هيچ دليلي/عذري/بهانه‌اي براي خرابكاري‌اش نمي‌تواند بياورد = هيچ توضيحي براي خرابكاري‌اش نمي‌تواند بدهد = هيچ دليلي براي خرابكاري‌هايش نمي‌توانم پيدا كنم


----------



## aramesh

searcher123 said:


> براي كاراش دليل نمي‌خواد = او براي كارهايش دليل نمي‌خواهد = او براي دست زدن به كارهايي كه انجام مي‌دهد نياز به دليل ندارد = [S]He don't need any reason for doing such a bad works (i.e. [S]he will perform bad works always, with or without any reason)
> ------------------------------
> His _kharabkariha_are is unjustifiable = هيچ دليلي/عذري/بهانه‌اي براي خرابكاري‌اش نمي‌تواند بياورد = هيچ توضيحي براي خرابكاري‌اش نمي‌تواند بدهد = هيچ دليلي براي خرابكاري‌هايش نمي‌توانم پيدا كنم




I was definitely far away!!! 

Thanks a lot, searcher123! 

Aramesh


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome. Don't be anxious about your misunderstood, please. I should mention that the sentence have a bad structure and is not so clear even to a native Persian. If I was the sayer, surly I was used another sentence instead of it.


----------

